

You can't rely on a salary to get rich - bennetthi
http://www.businessinsider.com/you-cant-rely-on-a-salary-to-get-rich-2014-7

======
reflect
This is mainly about creating your own wealth. The first basic question is how
do you want to spend your time? Since we are creatures of habit, having a
scheduled 9-5 job with someone else directing you can be very comforting. It
takes a special kind of person to go off and schedule your own day, work hard
towards a goal, all while fitting in your normal life in between. With a job,
you are forced to go to work at a set time, then when it's done you go home
and continue your life for a few hours. Not everyone wants to spend that time
creating wealth.

------
brothe2000
Depends on how you define rich. It's all about income and expenses. The
millionaire next door typically doesn't live in a massive house with
extravagant cars.

Salary plus commissions can get you $250,000 a year as a sales person with
little experience if you are willing to work hard and can handle rejection.

~~~
xrange
Do you have a recommendation on what to sell? How hard is hard? Can I work
medium hard and earn $150k? Do I have to live anywhere in particular? Do you
have to travel 100+ days a year?

